# Cherry Barbs



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody want 12 cherry barbs. They are getting good and fat. I just do not have room for them. My plans changed after I got them due to the remodeling effort. I can meet you somewhere tonight or tomorrow, or I can bring them to the meeting next week. These are free to a good home or maybe you can buy me a beer next week. Let me know.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sell them at the GCAS auction.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Will they sell? I didn't think they would sell. And I wanted to give y'all a crack at them first. I want them to go to a good home and make somebody happy before I make a buck or two.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Heck yeah they'll sell. I plan on selling a few dozen.


----------

